# 2011 SD center console removal



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I will be installing hideaway strobes in my 2011 f250. I want to run wires under my center console and mount a fused distribution block in the secret compartment under the cup holders. Has anyone removed the center console on these truck? Where are the necessary bolts and how much of a pain in the arse is it? Any help would be appreciated! Also, anyone who has installed on these trucks, where is the easiest place to bring the wires into the cab from the back and front. I haven't really looked yet but figured I would tap this resource.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

not sure bout the console,,,but to bring the wires in,,,theres usually rubber caps in the floor behind the drivers seat. if you look under the truck you would see them on the inside of the frame, by the seatbelt bolts, and seat bolts. just pop them through and you'll be fine. usually for the fron, you might have to drill holes in the firewall.
theres a guy in the strobe threads,,,dissociative(sp) that installs them for a living,,,maybe shoot him a pm for ideas.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

did it on my truck it is mounted behind the rear seat. there are rubber plugs back there to run the wires through. Depending on your truck I know if you have a 110V plug in the power inverter is under the councel that is why I stuck to behind the seats.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the response guys. I did some looking, and pulling, in the truck and figured out the console. I also found a great write up on dieselstop on the console removal. Yes, the converter is under the console. I noticed it when I pulled the back off the console.


----------

